# Mini Aussie feeding questions



## MONARK (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 8 months female Mini Aussie (Zooey), she goes twice a week for an hour to the doggy park and the days we don't go, we do a 1.5 miles jog or a 2 miles walk every day. I'm feeding her two times a day and feeding 1/8 cup of Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Rabbit combined with 3/8 of Orijen puppy to make for a cup daily. I think she has been doing fine with this combination but I was wondering when should I change from puppy to adult kibble and if should I feed her once or twice a day??

I just started a new bag of the 15.5lb of Orijen Puppy, so before that one is gone I would like to start feeding the adult kibble if it is the right time for Zooey.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The new breed name is Miniature American Shepherd
The American Kennel Club Breed overview.
Miniature American Shepherd club of the USA

I think for that size dog they should be done growing in height and can be switched to an adult food. I have an 8 month old Aussie who I switched to an adult food this past month.
When I switch I do so over the course of a week. The first two days 3/4 parts old food, the third day 1/2 and 1/2, the next two days 1/4 parts old food. Then on the 6th day I feed only new food.


----------



## MONARK (May 8, 2012)

Do you break the food in two feeds or feed everything in one??

I mixed the food because she didn't like the Orijen too much, since I started mixing with Grandma Lucy's she loves the food...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed all of my dogs twice a day regardless of age (except with very young puppies under 4 months which I feed 3 or more times a day)


----------



## MONARK (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help... I wonder... how much do you feed your dogs?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my 50 pound male gets 1800 calories a day 3.5 cups a day of Native level 3
My 37 pound growing female gets 1500 calories a day 3 cups of Native level 3
and my 34 pound senior female gets 850 calories a day 2 cups of Nutrisource Senior


----------

